
Hetzner Cloud adds Load Balancer SaaS from 4.99€ with K8s support - jmrobles
https://www.hetzner.com/cloud/load-balancer
======
based2
[https://www.ovh.com/fr/solutions/load-
balancer/](https://www.ovh.com/fr/solutions/load-balancer/)

[https://aws.amazon.com/en/elasticloadbalancing/pricing/?nc=s...](https://aws.amazon.com/en/elasticloadbalancing/pricing/?nc=sn&loc=3)

[https://azure.microsoft.com/pricing/details/load-
balancer/](https://azure.microsoft.com/pricing/details/load-balancer/)

[https://cloud.google.com/compute/all-
pricing#lb](https://cloud.google.com/compute/all-pricing#lb)

[https://www.ibm.com/cloud/load-balancer](https://www.ibm.com/cloud/load-
balancer)

[https://www.dailyhostnews.com/load-balancer-comparison-
aliba...](https://www.dailyhostnews.com/load-balancer-comparison-alibaba-
cloud-aws-azure-google-cloud-ibm)

